
Facebook warns about Apple iOS 13 privacy improvement - lladnar
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/09/facebook-warns-about-apple-ios-13-privacy-improvement.html
======
alpaca128
That feature should have been included with the very first versions of iOS and
Android, same with a system that allows users to freely turn on and off
individual permissions. It's unacceptable how so many years after launch users
are still forced to either accept all ridiculous permission requirements of
apps, or not use the majority of them.

But I'm glad Apple (hopefully) takes this step now to stop helping Facebook
etc. hide their spy activities.

------
sarcasmatwork
FB does not want people to know how invasive they really are with their app
and its tracking capabilities. People will be able to disable FB functions for
better privacy. Win win for the consumer.

